# Flowerhorn & Discus Setup



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Haven't posted an update in a while. Flowerhorn is in a 135g and Discus' are in a 75g. Enjoy!


----------



## Rawch (Jan 3, 2014)

Super nice fish man!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice setup! How about some close-ups of the Flowerhorn?


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> Nice setup! How about some close-ups of the Flowerhorn?


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice Flowerhorn !!


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice looking discus!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

